# Frank Zappa crosses the channel



## Venod (4 Aug 2019)

Well not exactly but Franky Zapata on a Flyboard, but I like the headline

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-49225001


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (4 Aug 2019)

I want one


----------



## MichaelW2 (4 Aug 2019)

Doe one raise a chapeaux or hold onto it tightly?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2019)

I imagine that he flies too low for a parachute to work, but high enough to be extremely dangerous ... I wouldn't fancy having a mid-flight problem if I were him!


----------



## sheddy (4 Aug 2019)

Methinks that refuelling from a boat mid-channel is cheating....


----------



## Dayvo (4 Aug 2019)

sheddy said:


> Methinks that refuelling from a boat mid-channel is cheating....



And what about, er, 'comfort breaks'?


----------

